# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  ZYKALOR κατα του αλκοολ;

## Heineken

Καλημερα σας,

Ζητησα πριν λιγες μερες απο την φαρμακοποιο να μου δωσει καποιο φαρμακο κατα του αλκοολ και μου εδωσε το ZYKALOR, εχω αμφιβολιες αν πρεπει να το παρω αυτο το φαρμακο γιατι στης οδηγιες αναφερει οτι χορηγειτε σε ατομα που ακουνε φωνες η εχουν καταθλιψη κτλ και δεν κανει καμια αναφορα για ατομα εξαρτημενα στο αλκοολ. Εγω προσωπικα τιποτα απο τα δυο δεν εχω απλα πινω για να κοιμηθω κατα την γνωμη σας μου εδωσε σωστο φαρμακο η να ζητησω συμβουλη απο ψυχολογο ψυχιατρο;

----------


## Martal

Να μην το πάρεις. Δεν ξέρω αυτό το χάπι αλλά όπως κ να χει ρώτα κάναν γιατρό και ας σου δώσει κτ για τον ύπνο όχι για το αλκοόλ από την στιγμή που δεν είσαι εξαρτημένος.. Δεν είναι καραμέλες τα χάπια βρε συ..

----------


## Macgyver

για το αλκοολ, επαιρνα selincro, ρωτα τον γιατρο σου ........

----------


## Heineken

> για το αλκοολ, επαιρνα selincro, ρωτα τον γιατρο σου ........


 Καταρχην σας ευχαριστω ολους για της απαντησεις, γιατρος δεν με παρακολουθει, απλα απο μονος μου ειπα να δωσω τελος στο αλκοολ με την βοηθεια χαπιων. Τα χαπια τα αλλαξα με τα selincro 7 χαπια για 1 εβδομαδα, θελω να ρωτησω η ποιο εμπειρη θα εξαρτιεμαι απο τα χαπια η μονο οσο θα τραβαει η θεληση για ποτο;

----------


## Macgyver

Αν παιρνεις το σελινκρο, τις επομενες δυο μερες , και να πιεις ποτο, δεν σε πιανει το αλκοολ, οποτε ποιος ο λογος να πιεις ? εκτος αν κατεβασεις μια μπουκαλα ουισκι, που φυσικα θα σε πιασει οσο ναναι .....εγω πουπινα κρασι, και 1,5 λιτρο ναπινα δεν μεπιανε το αλκοολ, αμα μπορεις να παιρνεις καθε μερα τωρα στην αρχη ,που θαναι δυσκολα χωρις αλκοολ, ακομη καλυτερα ......
βοηθητικο ειναι, πολυ , πρεπει κι εσυ να βαλεις το χερακι σου , μην πεις αυριο δεν θα παρω σελινκρο, για να πιω ......
στις αρχες φερνει υπνηλια το σελινκρο ........ και μια αισθηση απεχθειας για ποτο .......τελικα τοκοψα χωρις σελινκρο, μονος μου ....

----------


## chloi20

το αλκοολ είναι ένα από τα πιο επικίνδυνα και ύπουλα ναρκωτικά.. Κι εγώ κάπου στην εφηβεία το άρχισα για να κοιμάμαι, μετά για να ηρεμώ και γενικά κατάληξε όλη μου η ζωή να είναι συνυφασμένη μαζί του. Δεν ήμουν βαριά πότης αλλά κάθε μέρα το βράδυ σχεδόν πάντα μέχρι που κατέληξα να πίνω μισό μπουκάλι ουίσκυ κάθε βράδυ ίσως και περισσότερο κάθε μέρα για δεκαετίες. Είμαι 45 μέρες καθαρή και η απόφαση ήρθε από μόνη της χωρίς καμιά βοήθεια από πουθενά. απλά σιχάθηκα αυτή την εξάρτηση και τα αποτελέσματά της. μια πραγματική φυλακή. τώρα αισθάνομαι δυνατή, μπερδεμένη βέβαια, δεν έχω στερητικά, μόνο νεύρα , και χαίρομαι που είναι το μυαλό μου επιτέλους καθαρό. κατά τη γνώμη μου δε χρειάζονται φάρμακα, ένας ψυχολόγος ενδεχομένως ναι αν έχεις ανάγκη, και κυρίως πρέπει να κάνεις πολύ δουλειά με τον εαυτό σου. Να τον παρατηρήσεις, να τον αποδεχτείς απόλυτα , να συνομιλήσεις μαζί του για την ανάγκη διαφυγής από την πραγματικότητα. είναι δύσκολο. είναι μια μάχη καθημερινή αλλά αξίζει πραγματικά τον κόπο. δε ξέρω πόσο χρονών είσαι αλλά αν είσαι νέα πρόσεχε όσο είναι καιρός. 
Στη διάθεσή σου για οτιδήποτε περαιτέρω

----------

